

Webcam Mesh - vs4vijay
http://www.chromeexperiments.com/detail/webcam-mesh/

======
hcarvalhoalves
That's cool! A had similar idea some time ago, but instead of using the pixel
brightness it analyzes the edges in the image and tries to rebuild as mesh,
giving a funny "Tron" effect.

It's written in Processing [1] and there's a sample video [2].

[1] <https://github.com/hcarvalhoalves/processing-cammesh> [2]
<http://vimeo.com/8297993>

------
ollysb
This is awesome! Just been playing my guitar with it. When the strings are
vibrating you can see spikes where they cross over the frets. What's great is
that when you change chords the pattern of the spikes changes.

------
madmaze
This is pretty cool, but seems to be a bit broken under linux. At least in my
instance the camera was not reading correctly, was getting green and pink
lines.

------
dazzawazza
This is great fun, especially if you have a torch you can shine on your face.

------
samstave
This is fantastic! Thanks!

